# Empfängergruppen in Outlook 2000 einrichten



## EifelFrosch (6. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage:

Wie kann man in Outlook 2000 mehrere Empänger einer Gruppe zuordnen, d.h. z.B.

Gruppe1: privat mit HerrX und FrauY
Gruppe2: geschäftlich mit HerrA und FrauB

Wenn ich also Empfänger Gruppe1 anklicke, soll die E-Mail direkt an HerrX und FrauY geschickt werden.

Vielen Dank

EF


----------



## Frenchmann (6. September 2004)

hallo auch,... 

in Outlouk

Datei / Neu / Verteilerliste

oder Strg + Umschalt + L

Gruss 

French


----------



## EifelFrosch (6. September 2004)

Erstmal danke

Die Frage ist jetzt: WO finde ich diese Liste, wenn ich eine Mail verschicken will.

Ich geh auf neue Nachricht und dann

Danke 

LG EF


----------



## Frenchmann (6. September 2004)

hallo,....

 im Adressbuch,....

das heisst Mail öffnen 

dann auf An: klicken....

gruss 

French


----------

